
How I made a 26.55% profit on Bitcoin and Ethereum in 26 days - jonez450
https://medium.com/@duncanriley/how-i-made-26-55-profit-on-bitcoin-and-ethereum-in-26-days-a0f90d2536dd
======
celticninja
Buy and hold has already been the best strategy with bitcoin.

